# Wabi Kusa farm



## ghostsword (19 Nov 2010)

I am starting a emersed setup, and this will be my Wabi Kusa farm.

Got the plants from Tony (Planted Tanks)











Choose the alive ones:







Got the kids busy:







Planted the lot:


----------



## a1Matt (19 Nov 2010)

Very nice Luis


----------



## Arana (19 Nov 2010)

Great stuff mate   looking forward to seeing it all come together


----------



## ghostsword (19 Nov 2010)

The "farm" is to allow me to get the plants ready to be trimmed and placed on smaller wabi's, which will be given as christmas presents.

These are all Hygros, but I am also taking mondo grass, and some draeceanas from the main tank, and mosses from the emersed area.


----------



## LondonDragon (19 Nov 2010)

Looking good Luis, looking forward to the wabis


----------



## Graeme Edwards (19 Nov 2010)

Chocolate, kids and fish tanks dont mix Louis, have you not heard that.

Good look with the kusa.


----------



## ghostsword (21 Nov 2010)

Graeme Edwards said:
			
		

> Chocolate, kids and fish tanks dont mix Louis, have you not heard that.
> 
> Good look with the kusa.




It really looks like chocolate..  Red clay mixed with Tropica substrate and some coco coir..


----------



## Antoni (3 Jan 2011)

Is there any update for the wabi kusa's?

Cant wait to see, how its going!

Regards


----------



## ghostsword (4 Jan 2011)

Antoni Dimitrov said:
			
		

> Is there any update for the wabi kusa's?
> 
> Cant wait to see, how its going!
> 
> Regards



Hi, the Wabi's turned out to be quite good, I will post some pics today or tomorrow, although about 60% of it melted, what survived did very well. 

Most were given as presents during the festive period, a glass of live plants, that would be hard to kill, as they just need water and some nutrients, they got all the CO2 they need from the air.

Got flowers as well, purple blue flowers. 

Each plant glass bowl turned out at just under Â£10, with the soil being the most expensive.


----------

